# 2 losses in 6 months; What's wrong with me...



## kris19

So, I recently left a post stating that my husband (26) and I (24) are trying start a family young. I had a miscarriage in feb, and got pregnant again I was 5 wks until I started to bleed and pass clots again on tues. I went to the doctor this morning for a hcg test to find out that I was going through another miscarriage. I'm heart-broken. Two miscarriages in 6 months; I feel like s*it to be honest. Now, we're going to try try again in a couple pf months, and if that fails; fertility testing. I can't help but wonder, what's wrong with me. I'd like to that all for there support and to keep me in their thoughts and prayers for us to successfully conceive and deliver a healthy baby.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

First of all sorry for your loss, it could just be your body hadnt recovered from your first m/c. It can take the body months to recover after a tramua like that, my body still isnt settled after a year. Id go see your dr ask him for some advice, see if he can give you some vitamins to maybe boost your immune system. just take it day by day babe give you time to recover mentally and physically.


----------



## lauraperrysan

im so sorry to hear you are going throught this. i really hope you have a very sticky little one next time. I have just started testing due to recurrant miscarriage (I have had 4 now in 18 months). It is heartbreaking and I always blame myself BUT I have a 2.5 yr daughter which the was easiest pregnancy ever!! My gyne told me yesterday that out of all women who miscarry 10% will have 3 or more in a row for no other reason than bad luck. Also if you look into reasons for recurrant miscarriage online you will alot of the problems are easily treatable. My consultant said that out of all woman who have suffered with repeated loss 75% carry a baby to term. 
I hope this helps you a little. Just remember tho as heartbreaking as your 2 losses are you are not in the category as a recurrant miscarrier. This is great as it's stilll very common to have 2 miscarriage for no other reaosn than the baby was not developing properly.
If ever you want to chat pm me hug for you and lots of sticky dust xxxxx


----------



## vickl

my mum had 2 mc, one at 12 week then got pregnant 3 month later and mc just after 12 week but the 2 yrs later had my sister when she was 2 month old got pg with my other sister then had me 4 yrs later. i suppose what im trying to say is dont give up hope. these things happen for a reason when its ment to be it will be hugs xx


----------



## Windmills

I understand how you feel, I've MC'd twice in 2009- once at 6 weeks in February, and once on the 1st of this month at 9 weeks. My doctor won't refer me for any kind of testing yet, he says because I'm only 19 I've got years to TTC. Which isn't really helpful, I have to say. 
I've got my fingers Xd for you xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

katie_xx said:


> I understand how you feel, I've MC'd twice in 2009- once at 6 weeks in February, and once on the 1st of this month at 9 weeks. My doctor won't refer me for any kind of testing yet, he says because I'm only 19 I've got years to TTC. Which isn't really helpful, I have to say.
> I've got my fingers Xd for you xx

more likely youv only had 2 and your not entitled to testing untill 3 m/cs. age has nothing to do with it i was only 20 when i was refered.


----------



## Windmills

Yes, that's possible too. I'm just repeating what I've been told by my GP.


----------



## sarah_george

Hi Hun, sorry for your losses :hugs: i had 2 miscarriages in 3 months and concieved again, i almost expected to loose number 3 or maybe i was scared to get excited, i dont know, but i gave birth just over 6 weeks ago and i know of quite a few others from the parenting boards who have been through the same, dont loose hope, it will happen eventually xxx


----------

